

Realtime Lyft Surge Prices - sqren
http://lyft.konscript.net

======
americandesi333
Would also be great if it refreshes automatically. Over time I am sure you can
also create an algorithm to predict the fluctuations in surge pricing. For
example, you can get my address and then tell me how likely is it for surge
pricing to die down based on historical data and predictions.

~~~
sqren
That's a good idea. It will take a bit longer, than I had anticipated to
analyze and predict the data but I'll get around to it :)

------
timebomb
This is great, thanks! Have you thought about being able to enter your address
and show current and nearby surge prices? If there is no surge pricing two
blocks west of me, that'd be great to know.

------
eabraham
Cool project. Would it be difficult to expand to NYC or other cities?

~~~
sqren
No, actually not. I just started out with San Francisco, but I'll gladly add
some more cities. Which are the biggest "Lyft-cities", do you think?

------
ravidontharaju
Works as described. Good job!

